# how many grams of fluval biomax (ceramic rings) per gallon?



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I've not been able to find volume of water handled by ceramic rings. I currently have fluval biomax in my 75 and 90 and they are working fine but I'm about to set up a 125 and wondered how many grams or liters of ceramic rings I need for that size tank. Does anyone know offhand or have better interweb searching skills than me?

Thanks


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... uch-biomax


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You probably won't find a specific answer regarding volume of water treated vs. quantity of ceramic rings.

Your best solution is to match the proper filter size to your aquarium based on the manufacturers' recommendation but you will also have to take into consideration the amount and type of fish you will be stocking in order to take advantage of the recommended filter size.

It can be very difficult to decide on a brand of filter and which media to use in it. The best advice might be to compare your existing filtration method in your 2 existing tanks in relation to the amount of fish you have AND the tested water parameters you are seeing. You want your filter to be able to process the ammonia, nitrite and to a certain extent, the nitrates that your fish will produce at adulthood.

I think the problem with choosing the correct filter and media in the first place is because the majority of us tend to overstock our fish tanks and find out later that we can't control the water parameters once the fish are adults. We end up purchasing an additional filter or a larger filter than that recommended by the mfg. because of the fish stocking or poor husbandry practices.

Sorry it's not the answer you were really looking for but I don't know that there is really a definite answer that would be applicable to every person's aquarium because there are too many variables.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah, I've got DIY sumps on my 75 and 90 and this 125, the sump has plenty of room for extra media I was just hoping to get a ballpark figure...I've got 2liters of unused rings here and was hoping that would be enough for now until I can get some more in there. When it starts out, the tank will have 16 2.5-3.5" hap/peacocks and I'll be taking 2 boxes (1 liter) of rings from the currently overstocked 75 gallon when I move the fish. I'll be putting the 2 liters of rings into the current 75 sump as soon as I get some bags to put them in and the 125 won't be up and running for another week at best.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You could always use the plastic/nylon pot scrubbers for the sump. They seem to be popular as a media. Just make sure that they are the round ball shape ones that do NOT have any sponge material on them.


----------

